# Clarrie Hall Dam 09/02/07 Weekend



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

I'm planing a trip to Clarrie Hall Dam with my son. We plan to arrive at our campsite at Midiginbil Hill Country Retreat (see http://www.midginbilhill.com.au a really nice camping ground 5 min from the dam) in the afternoon of Friday 09/02/07, fish the dam over Saturday and part of Sunday.

Clarrie Hall Dam (paddle power and electric motors only permitted), is stocked every year with over 20,000 bass fingerlings, or so they tell me. The Dam is open during daylight hours only. See: http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/ClarrieHall.htm

If anyone wants to come along for the weekend or meet at the dam on Saturday or Sunday, you're welcome to join us

If you are interested in camping it costs $20 per person 4pm Friday to 4pm Sunday, or $10 per night.

I hope some of you can make it.

Cheers
John


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey John sounds like a good plan, 
i wont be able to camp or fish sat but i will shoot down early on sunday for a few hours, Ive been down there but never fished, looks like a real pretty dam


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John good chance I'll pop down on the Saturday [day only] as I have had it in mind for ages...will confirm nearer the date _and won't reply to your PM_


----------

